# ephedrine or clenbuterol - Advice needed



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Looking to take one of the following as a fat burner and after some advice from guys who have used either in the past. ARe they worth taking? which is better? and side effects i should bare in mind?

My diet and workouts are spot on this is just to help things along that bit more.


----------



## Houston (Nov 6, 2008)

the only one ive tried is an eca stack and while it did work, gave me lots of energy especially as i dont drink coffee or tea so the caffeine had me shaking. i had trouble sleeping the first few nights off taking it which was a nightmare for gettin up early for work, and ****ing takes gettin used to, the dribble that happens when you think your all done, lol.

have you reached a plateu in your fat loss? just cos if your diet is spot on and working then id leave the fat burners for now


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Houston said:


> the only one ive tried is an eca stack and while it did work, gave me lots of energy especially as i dont drink coffee or tea so the caffeine had me shaking. i had trouble sleeping the first few nights off taking it which was a nightmare for gettin up early for work, and ****ing takes gettin used to, the dribble that happens when you think your all done, lol.
> 
> have you reached a plateu in your fat loss? just cos if your diet is spot on and working then id leave the fat burners for now


Yea things have really slowed down went from 166kg to 111 now but its slowed down massivley.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Taylor25 said:


> Looking to take one of the following as a fat burner and after some advice from guys who have used either in the past. ARe they worth taking? which is better? and side effects i should bare in mind?
> 
> My diet and workouts are spot on this is just to help things along that bit more.


If you're working with Alex A how comes you haven't asked his opinion? It's what you're paying for


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

ah24 said:


> If you're working with Alex A how comes you haven't asked his opinion? It's what you're paying for


I have mate he recomened it Ive just never taken anythign like this before and wanted some more info as Im researching wether or not to use it.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Taylor25 said:


> I have mate he recomened it Ive just never taken anythign like this before and wanted some more info as Im researching wether or not to use it.


Which one did he recommend?

I printed off a good article on Clen last week to read while doing my CV...think it's in article section of this site actually - was posted couple years back I think but some good info :thumbup1:

Have a search, it was either here or MT


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Clen is more effective (at fat loss) but has harsher sides. Eph is better for energy.

Which one did he tell you to take?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Clen is more effective (at fat loss) but has harsher sides. Eph is better for energy.
> 
> Which one did he tell you to take?


He said either would be effective didnt give any preference


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Taylor25 said:


> He said either would be effective didnt give any preference


You pay this guy?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> You pay this guy?


Yes mate im just lookign at the option of wether or not to use them at all or stick with a legal fat burner that choice is mine.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Clen for me as there are next to no sides with it to notice, once tolerance levels are found. T5's (eca) are good fun, but more like getting off your head.


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

Clen every day! check dosages and receptor info.

eph/ eca to many ups and downs.


----------



## rhinotoes (Apr 19, 2010)

I know this is probably the wrong thread to ask on, but I've got 140 tabs of clen (20mcg) and 30 tabs of zaditen (1mg) and want to run a 6 week cycle. I'm going to build up the dose of clen as usual going no higher than 120mcg, but most people reccommend taking 2-3 mg of zaditen per day and I dont have enough to do that for the whole cycle. If I had 1x1mg tablet a day would that be enough? or should I just do 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off on the clen and wait till I can get more zaditen? Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Look into the sides of Clen... I had to stop! too many shakes and cramps, I was taking taurine too!!

I use Eph - Each to their own though...

I hear clen is better for fat loss

Go crazy and get some DNP


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

cant stand doing cardio on clen lol


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

ive only used eph and it helped a lot but i found sometimes you can take it and feel off your tits and the next time you feel fuk all............weird.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

2 weeks clen 60mcg or so then 2 weeks eca one am one pre workout


----------

